# 2009 Outback 230 Rs



## Clayton (Jan 22, 2015)

2009 Outback 230 RS
Toy hauler front with fold down full bed
Rear slide with king bed
Camper in great shape.....time to upgrade
334-791-4046 call or text only 
9,500
Located in Dothan, Al
I can text or email pictures


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I am interested in seeing some pics.


----------

